# How old do you really FEEL...?



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm always telling people who complain about aging that "you're only as old as you feel or let yourself be" and encourage them to get out and do something to stay busy. That might be travel, hiking or even gardening I guess but obviously for me, it's mountain biking. Before that I was "all in" for the desert scene (dirt bikes, quads, etc..) and before that, I spent all my money on ski/snowboard trips.

Aside from mountain biking, I ride my hardtail on the road a couple times a week and get to the gym at least twice a week. I believe all this activity helps me stay younger than my true age of 51. Just a few years ago, I felt like I was in my late 20's but now will admit I've feeling in my mid-30's most of the time.

It isn't my original intention to include this test (link below) but I took it after starting the post and it claims my age as 34 so for me, it seemed like it worked for how I currently feel. So how old do you feel?

Age Test


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

53.5, I feel my age after riding often. Rode this morning, 22 miles and 3.5k of climbing. Took a shower, ate and now watching DVR of the football games this morning. I don't plan on spending an more energy than I need to today...

I'm around 17% body fat at 5'10" and 165lbs. So when I'm not doing any activity, I get around pretty well and feel pretty good. I think the lower body fat you have makes it much easier to move around, do chores, etc.... which may make you feel a bit younger. The leg strength and cardo from cycling sure does help.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm 67 in real years. 34 according to the test. I have a carbon Tallboy and a carbon Pivot fat bike. I tide at least 3-4 times a week and often with younger people. Do I have aches and pains? Sure. Do I let it stop me ? No. Am I slowing down? Trying not to. Plan on spending a month in AZ MTBing this April. Escaping the NE winter in Florida. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WFC (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm 47 but 33 on the test. I can't lie, I feel like I'm in my mid 30's for real. Ride 2-3 times a week, work out 6 days in the gym, and I eat pretty good. Low body fat 5'9" @ 170 lbs
God,family,and bikes.........that's how I roll.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

According to the test I am 27! That's over 30 years younger than my age.

Despite functioning well in the "adult world" as far as having a nice professional career, paying bills etc... but I am quite active and scored accordingly on the test, as acting younger than my real age . I take it as a big compliment


----------



## ArronV (Dec 20, 2015)

I am 51 and according to the test I am 36. I would say that is pretty close. Try to eat right, exercise, have fun, enjoy my family.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

How old do I feel?

Depends on what time of day it is...


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

52. Feel same as I did in my twentys. Excuses seem to come easier now and much more accepted by others lol


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

That's an odd test, but I achieved a 32. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm 54, but according to a dozen or so questions on the internets I'm 32.

Without taking the test I would have thought late 30's. Established with a bit of experience, but still young enough to take chances and not ALWAYS doing the smart/right thing.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

I must have done something wrong.Im 63 but was told 28.Sorta feel about 35.my riding buddies run the gaumet from 20-61,mostly 30-50


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 54, but came out 32 on that "test".


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

My back hurts.


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

It is very common to see xc expert and sport racers in there fiftys finish top 5 overall . That list does not include me unfortunately. Nor did it include me in my 40s, 30s or 20s lol


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Had a friend once tell me" your only as old as the woman you feel"

He was 50 at the time and married to a 28 year old woman. Randy was a smart man...


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm 53. Test says 34. 

That sounds about right. Actually, I'm in better shape than I was at 34.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine said 38, I'm 57. Seems about right. My back is sore too...

Eric


----------



## germano (May 3, 2015)

I'm 71 and rated a 25. 'Hope I never hit 30.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

42 A.A - test age = 27 

:woot:

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Right now very old. 
I was raised to have some manors and be an honest person, but what I see on a daily basis in the Las Vegas area is just the opposite. Mass lying, shoving and scaming. 
Most women here can't be trusted. This area is a magnet for closet druggie wives and women in general.
This isn't just the younger ones acting this way, the old fuddy duddies are worse.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I just went from 50 to 24. I feel about 75, because I have aches and pains all over the place, it really sucks!


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Calender says Im 55, test says 35 and my wife says Im 5. Im So confused.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

58/28, I like it! I have the aches and pains of a 58yo and the mind of a 28yo. Doesn't seem fair!! LOL! Youth is wasted on the young!


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

I know folks do damage to their bodies over the years. Im so glad I have made it this far with no debilitating issues such as back and knee issues or any medical conditions. Im glad I never got into the hardcore freeride etc. I used to be jealous of what some of my buddies could do. My goal is to make them jealous of what I will be able to do.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't have to take a test. 70 laps of the sun so far. Sold my piano moving company a couple of years ago to my former employees. They had a couple of gnarly piano moves last week, called me in to help out because I don't need instruction and I'm tough enough for the job.

I moved pianos for 25 years, walked away at the age of 68, nothing hurt when I did, I just had another opportunity I wanted to pursue. Never missed a day from injury, although I limped through a few of them.

Lifelong cyclist, no bad habits except excessive downhill speed. My mom is 95, lives by herself, complains that everybody she drove around for years owes her a few rides, but now they're all dead so she STILL has to drive herself to her Pilates class.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

That's awesome Charlie!!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm just the opposite I guess. I always find a way to get hurt. I went years and years indict bikes w/o a major injury before getting dirt bikes in 1993 and I promptly broke my shoulder in 4 places (3) weeks later. In 2009, I woke my femur and tore every ligament in my left knee in a crash which is actually what led me back to mountain biking...to lose the weight I put on while sitting on the couch for (6) months.

Back on the bike, I broke (4) ribs in 2013 but was riding the next week because I had a Fruita trip already paid for!! Then in 2015, I fractured my neck in a OTB crash while going less than 5 mph, total freak accident but just my luck. Only (1) good crash since October 2014 and no injuries in all of 2015. I'm on a roll. 



Fisty said:


> I know folks do damage to their bodies over the years. Im so glad I have made it this far with no debilitating issues such as back and knee issues or any medical conditions. Im glad I never got into the hardcore freeride etc. I used to be jealous of what some of my buddies could do. My goal is to make them jealous of what I will be able to do.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Jpcannavo said:


> Calender says Im 55, test says 35 and my wife says Im 5. Im So confused.


Dammit, you beat me to it on this one.

Nice!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm 56, but feel 35 -- except for one knee that feels like it is a few years past dead -- so I guess it all evens out!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 53, but the test says 35. I'd say that's about right for mountain biking. I have yet to ride with anyone my age that can keep up the pace as long as I can, but I know a 34yo would stomp my a** uphill all day long, take a breather at the top, and ask me when I reach the top, "You OK, Old Man? Let's do it again!"


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

69 years by the calendar, 34 by the test.

Could on deduce from the test and our posts, that doing any sort of physical activity helps to keep one thinking young?

Alas, there is that dose of reality that has a way of slapping one across the face from time to time. Wife and I both having cataracts removed next week. I drive a semi, and after several hours, getting out of the truck...well...give me 20 - 30 feet of travel to walk upright. 

I think the trick for our age group is not to let our mental age override our changing physical condition, if not...the older I get, the less I like the prospect of the downside.

Prosper and live long.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Jpcannavo said:


> Calender says Im 55, test says 35 and my wife says Im 5. Im So confused.


Rule #1 Wives ALWAYS know better.

Rule #2 NEVER argue with your wife.

Rule #3 Rules #1 & 2 obeyed, = long and prosperous life.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm 54, test says 19.
Seems about right but there are a couple parts of my anatomy that would beg to differ.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am 60, test says 28, don't I wish that was true!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

50/26 - I was panicking but I see others similar ranges. I have zero issues w/it though


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking at the results of our more seasoned riders... could one say MTB'ers mellow with age? 

Don't know if I can keep feeling 27 for next 10 years! o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

So where is the test?

When I'm consistent with my riding and working out I feel much younger. If I slack I feel my age. I get stiff and sore. 

I am setting some goals. I agree that XC racing is a good choice for many. Less risk involved then DH or enduro which suites me. I do like to watch others who are older doing it on youtube. I can live through them and get my thrills that way...lol!

I want to stay away from high risk even in road racing if I have to train with high level cat 1 and 2 men. I had a bad accident on a training ride when I was in my 20's. People under estimate the danger in road racing. You can get injured really bad riding in a pack doing 30+ mph or going really fast DH however it can be a way to compliment MTB. 

Road riding for pleasure is something I enjoy.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuzzle said:


> *So where is the test?*
> 
> When I'm consistent with my riding and working out I feel much younger. If I slack I feel my age. I get stiff and sore.
> 
> ...


It's on the bottom of the first post.
And like most "tests" of its ilk it's fun but biased to show you what you want to see.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> According to the test I am 27! That's over 30 years younger than my age.
> 
> Despite functioning well in the "adult world" as far as having a nice professional career, paying bills etc... but I am quite active and scored accordingly on the test, as acting younger than my real age . I take it as a big compliment


I hope you don't take offense at this, but your profile pic represents the very epitome of this sport (to me anyway). Yep, I giggle like a kid too when pedaling down the trail. It's great to feel like that.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm 39 and 22 according to the test. I'm sure most that know me would agree that 22 is a little old for the way I act.

When I'm active I feel young physically. I've been very lucky to have not started the decline yet. No change in metabolism, muscle building ability, or energy. The only difference is when I just sit around for a few days with no exercise I really feel it both mentally and physically. Just one good mountain bike ride and I'm upbeat for 3 days.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 14, 2011)

Thought this is for 50 plus not you youngsters


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Panama Red said:


> Thought this is for 50 plus not you youngsters


They slip in every now and then........ kids just can't help themselves.

Eric


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just turned 50 and I have noticed a decrease in my ability and staying power over the past few years. In fact, I really haven't felt great since I was 47. People still tell me to this day that I do not look as old as I am, though.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

49 (almost 50)/35. Unfortunately I've done some damage over the years so my back and neck feel like they're much older than they are. On the plus side I can still outride my 17 year old (xc racer weenie) everywhere but the uphills and can ride longer than most guys my age before feeling totally wiped out although they tend to climb faster than I do. Pace yourself, hopefully at this point in our lives we know our limits and can stay within them enabling us to keep doing what we love. Thankfully I've never been "fast" so I don't feel the need to be so now, I just want to be out there doing it.


----------



## RidetoArms (Jan 26, 2016)

I just started riding again after a long lay off, believe me when I ride I feel every bit of my 53 years right now. But I'm not gonna stop, I'm gonna get in riding shape again. Because even though it is kicking my tail right now, I am having a blast. Pissed that I let situations in my life pull me away from riding, won't let it happen again.
By the way test said I'm 35, mentally maybe. Physically not yet.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'm 50, the test said 29 and most people say I look pretty good for 75.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm 64 test says 33. My hands look 85 and sometimes feel 90, but you just can't stop or you won't get back up.
Arthritis sucks but I've learned to live with it better than I did in my 40's.
Keep riding, keep moving. have fun.


----------



## ADK SKIER (Feb 3, 2016)

so, for my first post here ... i am 62 and the age test says 31


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel my average age(30). My average age is my mental age(10) + physical age(50) / 2.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm 64 and counting. 
Test agreed with my actual mental outlook of 34, but dadburn it, my bod is starting to let me down. Arthritis does suck, and now when I wake up different parts are stiff.
I still look forward to every ride, just as much as when I was 12.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

ADK SKIER said:


> so, for my first post here ... i am 62 and the age test says 31


Welcome to emptybeer!



likeaboss said:


> I feel my average age(30). My average age is my mental age(10) + physical age(50) / 2.


Well if we're talking about what's going on upstairs I'm not much brighter than I was at about 16 :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

After last weeks wreck I feel really fuggin old right now.....


----------



## willworkforbeer (Jan 14, 2007)

I am 50 but feel about half that - better shape now than 20 years ago. 
My wife says I act like I am 12.........

My age test said 34....


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Through my mid 50s I didn't feel or notice being older. In my mid 60s, I definitely do. No show-stoppers though.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

51 here. 

I don't feel a day over 30! Until I try and keep up with people in their 30's. Then I feel 51!


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Real age 52, test said 36. Test is pretty stupid.

There's a country song by Toby Keith (had to look it up) that goes: "I ain't as good as I once was, But I'm as good--once--as I ever was." This isn't quite true--I generally feel pretty good, but I can't deny that I'm on a slow glide path downward. I do have some good days when I feel great climbing, I occasionally set a PR or get close on Strava climbs, and I chuckle to myself when I do that. But realistically it's going to happen less and less often, and that's OK. Descending and technical skill are a little different. My early MTB days were in the early/mid 90s on rigid bikes, and I mostly rode fire roads. I came back to MTB about 7-8 years ago and got more serious abut 2 years ago, now on my 4th FS bike. I'm getting more practiced with some technical skills and can probably ride trails now that I couldn't when I was in my 20s. But I know my innate balance, reaction time, vision, etc are not what they were. There are some days when I just plain don't have it now and on those days I take the easy way down. But the next day I can feel like a kid again...

Think of it this way: I really appreciate a day when I feel good, or even one trail run that goes smoothly, and that gives me a lot of satisfaction that I might not have felt when I was younger.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Glide the Clyde said:


> My back hurts.


L5-S4 (something like that) discectomy surgery in early June '16. My January '16 post was prophetic. My body is trying to grind me to a halt.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Weird test. I'm 64 and came out 33. Then I went back and tried to be more anti-social in my answers and came out 20!
Now get off my lawn!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I feel a lot younger now that I'm taking DHEA. This stuff is amazing!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

More and more I can have periods of back problems and just can't do my passion for dirt work as I used to so those days have me feeling pretty old. Still, I try to ride hard and work at skills. There are riding pals in my posse 5-19 years younger. A lot of days I can make them hurt. Then I feel really young.

Most I grew up with are not very active, fit or trim. They make me feel a lot less old!

Maybe others in this forum share the feeling. My biological clock is ticking. With 60 coming up I wonder how long before taking some jumps is out and how long before I can't do some climbs. A week ago I did a rock garden climb I haven't cleaned for maybe 2-3 seasons. That sure made me feel a lot less old.

Crazy times. On the whole I just don't feel old but get nasty reminders outside of looking in the mirror.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

57, test says 28, Crossfit 4 times a week, ride off road motorcycles, ride bikes ass much as I can and like to have fun


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

I'm 52 and will be 53 in January. The "test" says that I am 29 LOL.
I'm 5'8" and weight varies between 147 like after a long ride to 155.
I ride road and mtn bikes 2-3 times per week and do circuit workouts 2x per week and walk on lunches and work breaks almost every day and some extra core/abdominal and stretching thrown in a few times per week. When winter hits or don't want to ride in dark and riding on road or trail isn't option, I' just do more workouts and include HIIT.

Mtn biking - I'm just a normal biker - no incredible jumping skills or that kind of thing but I seem to be staying nice and strong for climbing and technical riding, but maybe take fewer chances now that getting older as I / we REALLY don't want to crash on that rock tech section! Plus, I heal slow for some reason - I mean really slow.

Since we're "keeping it real" on here - I have some prostate issues - can't fkn piss so good right now LOL - unless I take those generic flomax pills and sometimes forget to take em. Maybe need to see Uro again get PSA tested again just to rule out cancer or any issues - had biopsy around 50 for that issue and came back clean and colonoscopy at 50 and came back clean too, and follow up tests. Stuff works for the gf so all is happy there. Other than that I feel pretty good - I get a bit sore a day or 2 after hard workouts - I try to keep learning new workotus to "trick" my body for results. I feel pretty good after long hard rides. Tired for sure, but some days I'm ready to go out again the next day, other days need to take it easy.

Eating, I don't eat much read meat at all - it's mostly salads, marinated baked tofu, whole grains, some fruits, etc... Have a "bad habit" for ice cream though - but try do the 50% less fat Trader Joes or the other lower fat brands.

I don't drink too much - but nice to have a few brews or some bourbon - it seems pretty easy to get carried away with it on a Fri or Sat evening out sometimes!


----------

